# Rescuing Little Girl!



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am picking up my first little foster next Thursday! My DH’s only stipulation to foster is that the pup(s) must wear belly bands or panties. This little girl weighs 10 lbs, trying to guess her measurements for ordering said panties before her arrival. Anyone have a 10 lb Maltese that can help me out? 

*MEASURING YOUR DOG
Measure your female dog around her waist in front of her back legs ahead of the point of the hip bone.
Allow the measuring tape to just touch her around her waist. Do not pull the measuring tape too snugly or this will not give you the allowance needed to determine the correct size. Using that exact measurement, the panty will fit properly.


*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've never put panties on any of my dogs so I'm no help there, but lots of good luck with you new foster. I have had several fosters so if I can help with anything else, let me know.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I've never needed panties for girls - they always used potty pads - so I'm no help, but congratulations.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Laura, I had a girl that needed the panties for awhile, until potty trained.
The only problem I had was they would slip off. I have a friend that makes the harness type , like a jumper with it going around the neck to hold them on. They are very cute too. If interested in getting something like that let me know.
You also need to know that they do have difficulty when pooping and often it ended up all over the pants too. So, I just tried to be sure to have my girl either taken outside after meals or take them on a walk until they poop.
Edie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

We've used the panties when baby sitting the female dogs of some friends. They were always dry because we took them out so much being scared of them maybe pooing in them. Probably be the same with little Sophie I bet. It's just a precaution he has requested.

So, no one has a 10 lb Malt? How about 9 or 11? My boys are 4.7 and 5.2 so I can't even begin to guess on them!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura - you might be able to find some sizing info on Etsy with people who sell belly bands and panties. Maybe they have a sizing chart with measurements that might help. Thanks again for fostering.:chili::chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is so nice your fostering a fluff. Hope you post pics of her when she arrives.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LuvMyBoys said:


> We've used the panties when baby sitting the female dogs of some friends. They were always dry because we took them out so much being scared of them maybe pooing in them. Probably be the same with little Sophie I bet. It's just a precaution he has requested.
> 
> So, no one has a 10 lb Malt? How about 9 or 11? My boys are 4.7 and 5.2 so I can't even begin to guess on them!!!


There are so many variances that make a 10 lb dog weigh 10 lbs. One Maltese could have a very long body and very tiny chest or waist while another could have a very short or cobby body with a thicker chest or waist. And sometimes they may be smaller all over than another 10 lb Maltese but the extra weight comes from their height. I would sure hate to see you purchase something before you get her and not be able to use it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When my Missy had to have a portion of her bladder removed, initially she couldn't hold . I used baby diapers on her ( just cut a hole for her tail.) She didn't need to wear them for long as her little bladder did indeed stretch. I took her out pretty often but used the diapers in the house.

When I got Naddie ( a rescue) she had major potty issues so had to use the diapers on her for awhile as well. As I was training her I did take her out often, and if she did 'go' then I'd leave the diaper off as long as I was right with her.

In both cases they wore them at night untill I was assured they would 'hold' . 
As to sizes I really don't recall.. I know Naddie was a size larger than Missy.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My Izzy just weighed in at 9lb 11oz last week, when I get home I can give you all of her measurements including the one in your first post, maybe it will help.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You getting a foster is so great. Just wanted to say god bless you.*
*I Know nothing about the size sorry****


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lily weighs about 10-11 lbs. I'll ck her when I get home and let you. I use belly bands for Jack. I have trieda couple of different ones and prefer the ones from bellybands.net. I noticed that they have little panties. Also, when Luci was on prednisone and peeing constantly, I got her some itty bitty doggy diapers from petco, their brand. They worked great.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Lily weighs about 10-11 lbs. I'll ck her when I get home and let you. I use belly bands for Jack. I have trieda couple of different ones and prefer the ones from bellybands.net. I noticed that they have little panties. Also, when Luci was on prednisone and peeing constantly, I got her some itty bitty doggy diapers from petco, their brand. They worked great.


Thanks for measuring Lily for me! I appreciate the help.

I get the boys belly band from a rescue organization. They are really well made and help rescue, a win-win. This place also sell panties, so going to order from there. Here's the link if anyone is interested. The sell bands, panties and bandannas. 

911 Belly Bands for Boy Dogs


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

You are going to be such a great foster Mommy!! :heart: I can't help you with paties and measurements but I know everything will work and she is going be a wonderful success because of you!!  Looking forward to pictures and updates!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm no help with the size since Bella is small like your boys but I just wanted to say God Bless you for fostering. Should we take bets as to whether or not the foster ends up a permanent resident? .


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I'm no help with the size since Bella is small like your boys but I just wanted to say God Bless you for fostering. Should we take bets as to whether or not the foster ends up a permanent resident? .


Bite your tongue Hope!!! Dusty has already voiced his opinion, girls are bossy. He says he used to like girls (he REALLY liked girls, of you catch my drift), but now he has no use for them...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't wait to see your little foster girl Laura! She'll love it at your house! Do you think she'll end up drinking out of a Dixie Cup too?? Just line one more up, at bedtime!! LOL I'm no help with the size either.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Bite your tongue Hope!!! Dusty has already voiced his opinion, girls are bossy. He says he used to like girls (he REALLY liked girls, of you catch my drift), but now he has no use for them...


I know where you can get a t-shirt that says "Foster Failure"!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I know where you can get a t-shirt that says "Foster Failure"!!!!!


 
Ha! You stop it too Maggie! I can't fail, I can't fail...my name is LuvMyBoys for goodness sake! No Girls Allowed!

I also wanted to add that I found an even better place to get belly bands and panties for those of you interested. It's a rescue for Malts (sorry my former Peke Rescue...), and championed by one of our very own. Check this out for lots of cute little things in general:

The New Malt Shoppe


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Bite your tongue Hope!!! Dusty has already voiced his opinion, girls are bossy. He says he used to like girls (he REALLY liked girls, of you catch my drift), but now he has no use for them...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Furbabies mom said:


> Do you think she'll end up drinking out of a Dixie Cup too?? Just line one more up, at bedtime!! LOL I'm no help with the size either.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



maggieh said:


> I know where you can get a t-shirt that says "Foster Failure"!!!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Maggie, please let me know where to get that shirt for Laura! I owe a t-shirt!! JK Laura!!


----------

